# Panasonic Dmc Fz38



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all, i've just hit the button on the fz38 'bridge' camera and just thought i'd ask to see if anyone has one? - i read a pretty good review on the forum of the fz18 a year or 2 ago, and the 38 seems to be one of the most highly rated bridge cameras on the market in this price range (got it for Â£250 UK stock)... any comments??

thanks,


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

i've now got one... so will answer my own question; so far so good, but need to spend some time with it - the intelligent auto setting seems to be working well so far for some snaps; i'll try posting some pics when i get a chance to take some decent ones...here's a couple of snaps i took when it got delivered; excuse the poor technique but was just playing around!



















Jack


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Jack,

just a bit of feedback for you, have not got an fz38, but have had a fz8 for over a year and have always

been pleased with the results. The fz38 obviously has moved on a step or two from mine so I am sure you will be more

than delighted with it. Have just gone into nikon dslr territory myself, love it but am really missing the great zoom

of the fz8 at the moment, until I can afford some more glass!!

cheers

jon


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got an fz8 and its great would deffo get another one


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

just some samples I think bridge cameras are great


----------

